# Alienware M11X R1 vs. R2



## ThaSpamFiller

Hey guys,
I'm about to buy an M11X but I'm not sure on which one I should get...
I heard that the R2 has some heating issues and less battery life...
Do you guys think that there's a big difference between the i5-i7 and the Core2duo?
Thanks in advance


----------



## maxhudson

Huge difference.

They have HT (virtual cores) so they are much much faster and also have turbo boost unlike the c2d series

They also use less power


----------



## theblah

Typing this from a M11x R2 with i5 and a Intel X-25m 80gb SSD (I'm on vacation atm







).
No overheating problems at all for me and the fan (when it kicks on) is not very loud at all.
Battery life it about 4.2-4.5 hours browsing the web and 1.5-2 hours gaming.
Screen size is perfect. I would post some pics but they are at home on my desktop









Overall this thing is a beast









Edit: found a pic


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theblah* 
Battery life it about 4.2-4.5 hours browsing the web and 1.5-2 hours gaming.D

From all the reviews I read, the C2D can go for about 6 hours.


----------



## theblah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em* 
From all the reviews I read, the C2D can go for about 6 hours.

Honestly the reduced battery life is worth the extra power you get with the i5.

Edit: More on the battery life and general stuff here: http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-m11x/


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Ok, thanks guys.
Another question: Does the i5 has more battery life than the i7? And is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## theblah

The i5 I think would have better battery life than the i7 but I'm just guessing.
The i5 is definitely worth it in my opinion. The i5 update is what made the purchase worth it to me.


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Thanks, and is the upgrade from i5 to i7 worth it? since i believe the upgrade is free right now







I mean performance and heating wise.


----------



## theblah

I personally didn't see any need for a i7. So far the i5 has suited me perfectly, I even oc'ed it a bit


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Thanks a lot theblah! +Rep to everyone


----------



## maxhudson

If you can get it an i7 620m would be nice but its not really necessarry.

also if you only play games that use 4 cores you could get an i7 720m


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Does the i5 creates more heat than the i7?


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller* 
Does the i5 creates more heat than the i7?

No


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Sorry, I mean does the i7 creates more heat than the i5?


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller* 
Sorry, I mean does the i7 creates more heat than the i5?

Mhm, but its better XD


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

For sure go i7 if you can. You won't regret it later on. Even the name make it sound better and probably better resell value.


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Ok thanks guys. +Rep to you 2


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller* 
Ok thanks guys. +Rep to you 2

Whatd you decide on?


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Not really sure. I read that the i5-i7 makes the laptop pretty warm, sometimes causing overheating and he battery life is short while the Core2duo runs pretty cold and with a long battery life.
Hmm I actually only play source games and some not really demanding games (TF2, CSS, MOHAA), can the core2duo max them out without any problem? And what are the other new upgrades on the R2?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller* 
Not really sure. I read that the i5-i7 makes the laptop pretty warm, sometimes causing overheating and he battery life is short while the Core2duo runs pretty cold and with a long battery life.
Hmm I actually only play source games and some not really demanding games (TF2, CSS, MOHAA), can the core2duo max them out without any problem? And what are the other new upgrades on the R2?


I have the R1 Core2duo. It gets "pretty warm" too. I'd go for as much performance as you can afford. I play Starcraft II just fine on mine.


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
I have the R1 Core2duo. It gets "pretty warm" too. I'd go for as much performance as you can afford. I play Starcraft II just fine on mine.

Thanks, how long is your battery life?


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller* 
Not really sure. I read that the i5-i7 makes the laptop pretty warm, sometimes causing overheating and he battery life is short while the Core2duo runs pretty cold and with a long battery life.
Hmm I actually only play source games and some not really demanding games (TF2, CSS, MOHAA), can the core2duo max them out without any problem? And what are the other new upgrades on the R2?

Unless the r2 has a better gpu the c2d will be fine


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

I heard the fans are loud on the R1? And can a C2D max out TF2 and CSS?


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller* 
I heard the fans are loud on the R1? And can a C2D max out TF2 and CSS?

if it has a decent video card..


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

well the gt335m


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller* 
well the gt335m

do they both have that?

if they do just get the r1


----------



## ThaSpamFiller

Ok thanks everyone, I made my choice: I'm going with the i7. I just wish the battery life will last at least 5 hours. Thanks!


----------



## maxhudson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThaSpamFiller* 
Ok thanks everyone, I made my choice: I'm going with the i7. I just wish the battery life will last at least 5 hours. Thanks!

Good choice.

Enjoy!


----------



## abryan39

can i run sw tfu 1 and 2


----------

